# Pipe Cleaners



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I have always used BJ Long pipe cleaners, mostly because of their price and availability, and I honestly never thought of using anything else. Recently, while I was traveling I was given a few cleaners while at a pipe shop, I have no idea what brand they are, but wow these things are awesome. They are white and yellow and when I used them no cotton came off of the wire, and the wire is way stronger than what I am used to. These pipe cleaners are all around far better than BJ Longs. So I wonder what brands do you use, and why that brand?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cleaning Supplies Gloredo Pipe Cleaners (75/pack) Accessories at Smoking Pipes .com

But i am a noob at pipes but these work great the brush is a plus!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Good thread topic. I use BJs too, but they alway seem to "give way" at the least opportune time. I'm interested in a better mousetrap!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cleaning Supplies Gloredo Pipe Cleaners (75/pack) Accessories at Smoking Pipes .com
> 
> But i am a noob at pipes but these work great the brush is a plus!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, I saw those and I plan on trying them, but they do seem a bit pricey. I can imagine you would have a bunch of shank brushes lying around after a while...

I have started buying some different brands to see in I can find these "mystery" pipe cleaners... I got some Fluffy Tails, which are tapered bristle cleaners, nowhere near the same as the ones I was looking for, but they are a tapered bristled cleaner, and I like them better than the BJ Long straight bristle cleaners for the simple fact they are tapered... Maybe I should start doing reviews on pipe cleaners as well...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> Yeah, I saw those and I plan on trying them, but they do seem a bit pricey. I can imagine you would have a bunch of shank brushes lying around after a while...
> 
> I have started buying some different brands to see in I can find these "mystery" pipe cleaners... I got some Fluffy Tails, which are tapered bristle cleaners, nowhere near the same as the ones I was looking for, but they are a tapered bristled cleaner, and I like them better than the BJ Long straight bristle cleaners for the simple fact they are tapered... Maybe I should start doing reviews on pipe cleaners as well...


Why not its guys like you that teach us newbie's!:first:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Why not its guys like you that teach us newbie's!:first:


I might just do that... A "pipe cleaner review" merit badge might just convince me though... Probably too narrow of a topic though, how about a "pipe accessory" merit badge...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:first::first::first::first::first:


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

Nick S. said:


> I have always used BJ Long pipe cleaners, mostly because of their price and availability, and I honestly never thought of using anything else. Recently, while I was traveling I was given a few cleaners while at a pipe shop, I have no idea what brand they are, but wow these things are awesome. They are white and yellow and when I used them no cotton came off of the wire, and the wire is way stronger than what I am used to. These pipe cleaners are all around far better than BJ Longs. So I wonder what brands do you use, and why that brand?


i think they sell them at the shop I go to. I can check when I head that way again. I am glad that you found something that does not fall apart. My Bj's are all over the place in my pipe so i have to use a bristle to clean it out......:doh:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

If you have a lot of bent pipes I would skip the Gloredo cleaners. The wire is very stiff, and I can feel the tip scraping the inside of the stem all the way down.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> If you have a lot of bent pipes I would skip the Gloredo cleaners. The wire is very stiff, and I can feel the tip scraping the inside of the stem all the way down.


Yeah, I hate it when that happens... Though I don't have many bent pipes, so it shouldn't be that much of an issue... but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

i have a few that are bent, what would you recommend?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

EvoFX said:


> i have a few that are bent, what would you recommend?


I _usually_ don't have any issues with BJ Longs, though if the end is slightly bent it will scrape all the way down the stem.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I use BJ Longs for the same reasons you mention, Nick, they're cheap and available. Mind you, usually one end is slightly bent, but I don't mind that; I just straighten it out. I also use the Ream -n- Klean cleaners when I need a bristled one.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

BJ Longs here as well. Price and availability.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BJ Long Pipe Cleaners for sale in bulk size boxes.

Could always buy a case pretty inexpensive!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> BJ Long Pipe Cleaners for sale in bulk size boxes.
> 
> Could always buy a case pretty inexpensive!


I usually buy them in a large quantity (10 bundles or more), and I can get them for less than a dollar that way at www.wvsmokeshop.com or www.pipesandcigars.com. I don't know if I would buy a case of them, especially since I am on the search for a new pipe cleaner... But thanks for the link!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Don't laugh, but I could see myself buying a case at some point; the panic level is up to four packs now; next time it'll be OMG, there's only 8 packs left and I'll pull the trigger. I'd say three years from now I'll be ordering a case...


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

DanR said:


> Good thread topic. I use BJs too, but they alway seem to "give way" at the least opportune time. I'm interested in a better mousetrap!


BJ Longs (in the bag of 100) are a better mouse trap. You should have been around when Dills were the best thing out there. You always had fuzz balls in your stems and shanks.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Nachman said:


> BJ Longs (in the bag of 100) are a better mouse trap. You should have been around when Dills were the best thing out there. You always had fuzz balls in your stems and shanks.


I have used the ones in the bag (tapered ones) and they are better than the bundles, but the wire is still a little flimsy...




MarkC said:


> Don't laugh, but I could see myself buying a case at some point; the panic level is up to four packs now; next time it'll be OMG, there's only 8 packs left and I'll pull the trigger. I'd say three years from now I'll be ordering a case...


 
:laugh: Actually, I do seem to stockpile them, and if they were the best I think I may buy a case. I went through several bundles yesterday restoring some estate pipes (thank God for the shank brush otherwise it would have been more), I guess I should order more... after all I _only _have 12 bundles/packs left... I do think that the bundles of BJ Long are the best thing for restoring nasty estate pipes because they are less than $1 a bundle and you are going to go through a ton of them.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I like the tapered ones and I like the wires to be soft. Sure I hate it when they bend, but I hate it more when I feel the wire tip scrape the insides of my pipe .


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Anyone tried Comoy's pipe cleaners?


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Maybe you should give this a try: Pipe Cleaner Sampler. Might be a good way to compare different cleaners.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

jfserama said:


> Maybe you should give this a try: Pipe Cleaner Sampler. Might be a good way to compare different cleaners.


Yeah I saw that, but I have already have tried all the BJ Longs and the Fluffy Tails, and I have heard that the Dills are really bad... so that just leaves the Comoy's... Which I have heard nothing about... I guess I will throw some in my next tobacco order...


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> BJ Longs here as well. Price and availability.


Same.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Anyone tried Comoy's pipe cleaners?


Nick,

The only reason I have yet to try these is price. They sound good but I have not been able to pull the trigger.


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

I like the BJ Longs fluffy, though I find the wire a bit to soft. I use My Own Blend regular and britle. A bit thicker cleaners and more absorbation will reduce the amount of pipe cleaners spent?

RG bumps if somebody finds a pipe cleaner who dont leave any cotten at all.:amen:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

This is so annoying. I have quite a few pipe cleaners left right now, close to twenty bundles including bristle and fluffies, so I figured I could keep my TAD under control. Now this. :frown: Pipe Cleaner Obsession. I have to have some Gloredos. And, Dill and Ream 'N Clean and...please, tell me there aren't HTF pipe cleaners that are WAY better than all the others -- that get better with age. Or worse, out of production and available only on e b a y.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Eirik said:


> I like the BJ Longs fluffy, though I find the wire a bit to soft. I use My Own Blend regular and britle. A bit thicker cleaners and more absorbation will reduce the amount of pipe cleaners spent?
> 
> RG bumps if somebody finds a pipe cleaner who dont leave any cotten at all.:amen:


BJ Longs bristle pipe cleaners (in an 80 ct bag) don't leave any cotton. However bristle cleaners are not as absorbent as regulars.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> This is so annoying. I have quite a few pipe cleaners left right now, close to twenty bundles including bristle and fluffies, so I figured I could keep my TAD under control. Now this. :frown: Pipe Cleaner Obsession. I have to have some Gloredos. And, Dill and Ream 'N Clean and...*please, tell me there aren't HTF pipe cleaners that are WAY better than all the others* -- that get better with age. Or worse, out of production and available only on e b a y.


That's kind of why I started this thread, to find those cleaners I got in Italy. I am beginning to think they may be some mystery brand only available in Europe... and maybe the UK...


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

I sent BJ Long an email after finding out they are located 3 blocks from my work; asking for a price list and never heard back from them. I still prefer them, but damn a local pickup for a mix n match case might be nice... Or a discounted scratch n dent, like ones that were cut too long or short to pass QC ;P


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Commander Quan said:


> If you have a lot of bent pipes I would skip the Gloredo cleaners. The wire is very stiff, and I can feel the tip scraping the inside of the stem all the way down.


+1 They are the gold-standard for the silver-slippered jet set premium pipecleaner crowd. You know who you are. They are rock solid - which can be a problem. The fluff is a little too rich (won't fit skinny-bored stems very well) and the wire a little too rigid (for many bent pipes). Bent pipe with a skinny stem? Fergettabowdit.

Straight pipe with a normal- to open airway? KaPOW! What a pipecleaner! Worth more than double the sometimes-collapsing BJ Long fluffies? Yes - for jet-setters with that big IHT kind of money. :biggrin1:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I tried that sampler from Pipesandcigars, and BJ's were my favorite. The Dills weren't as good, as mentioned.

The Comoy's that everyone is wondering about? They're rayon instead of cotton. I found them to be less absorbent than cotton ones. Ever tried to soak up a spilled drink with a cloth napkin at a restaurant and the napkin won't absorb a drop? That's what these pipe cleaners reminded me of.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> I tried that sampler from Pipesandcigars, and BJ's were my favorite. The Dills weren't as good, as mentioned.
> 
> The Comoy's that everyone is wondering about? They're rayon instead of cotton. I found them to be less absorbent than cotton ones. Ever tried to soak up a spilled drink with a cloth napkin at a restaurant and the napkin won't absorb a drop? That's what these pipe cleaners reminded me of.


Thanks for the input. How was the strength of the wire on the Comoy's?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> Thanks for the input. How was the strength of the wire on the Comoy's?


I really don't remember, TBH. I ordered that sampler with my first cob and tobacco order about a year ago, and I've only bought BJ's since.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> I really don't remember, TBH. I ordered that sampler with my first cob and tobacco order about a year ago, and I've only bought BJ's since.


Ok, Thanks. It looks like I will be sticking with BJ Longs for now then... I'm still gonna keep my eye out for those mystery pipe cleaners though...


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> I tried that sampler from Pipesandcigars, and BJ's were my favorite. The Dills weren't as good, as mentioned.
> 
> The Comoy's that everyone is wondering about? They're rayon instead of cotton. I found them to be less absorbent than cotton ones. Ever tried to soak up a spilled drink with a cloth napkin at a restaurant and the napkin won't absorb a drop? That's what these pipe cleaners reminded me of.


Good analogy here. I will stick with my BJ's for now.

That kinda sounded dirty...


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

Nachman said:


> BJ Longs bristle pipe cleaners (in an 80 ct bag) don't leave any cotton. However bristle cleaners are not as absorbent as regulars.


Well, I have to go home and check it thourogly. I think they could be a bit thicker and stiffer though. The ones I bought was in a bundle. Bump's on its way.

A bit out of topic. Does anyone knows what they did in the olden times. I guess pipe cleaners was expencive and before the industrial revoulution you'd probably have to make some stuff yourself. Btw before the machines came around people most likely smoked pipes which did'nt have the same need for pipe cleaners.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Eirik said:


> Does anyone knows what they did in the olden times...


Yes, I was there. And *Nachman* was across the room at the grown-ups table. He pulled out the plugged up hollow reed and replaced it with another reed or a dried/hollow turkey bone.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Mister Moo said:


> Yes, I was there. And *Nachman* was across the room at the grown-ups table. He pulled out the plugged up hollow reed and replaced it with another reed or a dried/hollow turkey bone.


:biglaugh:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Eirik said:


> A bit out of topic. Does anyone knows what they did in the olden times. I guess pipe cleaners was expencive and before the industrial revoulution you'd probably have to make some stuff yourself. Btw before the machines came around people most likely smoked pipes which did'nt have the same need for pipe cleaners.


Georges Herment, in The Pipe recommends long grass and pine needles for use in a pinch, then goes on to add, "But there is a yet more useful pipe clearner, and that is a piece of rolled up paper. It takes some practice to use, both in the selection and rolling of the paper and in the insertion of it into the mouthpiece, where it should be pushed forward with a twist until it reaches the bowl; but nothing comes up to it, and it is worth the patience required to learn how to make one without mishap."

I suppose this might have been an earlier way of cleaning things up, but I suspect their pipes were as nasty as those of Sherlock Holmes, who was never known to clean his at all and smoked yesterday's dottles to boot. (I fully expect Mycroft to jump in and quote chapter and verse where Sherlock spent the morning cleaning his pipes.)


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Georges Herment, in The Pipe recommends long grass and pine needles for use in a pinch, then goes on to add, "But there is a yet more useful pipe clearner, and that is a piece of rolled up paper. It takes some practice to use, both in the selection and rolling of the paper and in the insertion of it into the mouthpiece, where it should be pushed forward with a twist until it reaches the bowl; but nothing comes up to it, and it is worth the patience required to learn how to make one without mishap."
> 
> I suppose this might have been an earlier way of cleaning things up, but I suspect their pipes were as nasty as those of Sherlock Holmes, who was never known to clean his at all and smoked yesterday's dottles to boot. (I fully expect Mycroft to jump in and quote chapter and verse where Sherlock spent the morning cleaning his pipes.)


That paper technique seems difficult. 
Once I was out of cleaners, I rolled tissue paper around spagetti and used it to clean cobs (I removed the stem). It actually worked pretty good.

I also tried with cotton string. I don't remember how that went. It was a long time ago back in the olden times before there was such thing as spagetti.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

freestoke said:


> :biglaugh:


I think you were sitting next to Nachman! It was YEARS before spaghetti was invented. You were the guy with the shaved-down porcupine quill and split turkey feather pipe cleaners!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Eirik said:


> That paper technique seems difficult.


I tried it in college a few times, not all that successfully. There's an absorbency/stiffness requirement that seems mutually exclusive: if the paper is stiff enough to work, it doesn't absorb well enough; if it absorbs, you can't get it through the stem. While it might do if you had nothing else, I must disagree with the esteemed Mr. Herment as to "nothing comes up to it." Give me a normal pipe cleaner, please.


----------



## Marc Romero (Aug 13, 2011)

I read somewhere once before pipe cleaners came about pipe smokers used bird feathers to clean their pipes.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Marc Romero said:


> I read somewhere ... pipe smokers used bird feathers...


That rings a bell for me, too.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Mister Moo said:


> I think you were sitting next to Nachman! It was YEARS before spaghetti was invented. You were the guy with the shaved-down porcupine quill and split turkey feather pipe cleaners!


Spaghetti!? Hell, we didn't even have boiling water back then! Those were Nick's quills. I normally used papyrus reeds, sent to me by Nick's buddy, Moses. Nick refused to use them, complaining they smelled like the Nile after a plague of frogs. I think he was just imagining it.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

I randomly bought some of the fluffy tail cleaners by Ream-N-Klean a while back and I am finding them pretty useful. One cleaner per bowl since I can run the fluffy end in mid bowl to dry it up and it's bristled both ends for the post bowl scrub. They are fairly stiff like other ream-n-kleans , so bent shapes are iffy if there are any hang-up spots in the stem. The narrow end is useful for those bent cob stems.

Day in and out the BJ long bristles are what I use the most of, but I have found myself pulling more yellow fluffy tails out lately. I like the gloredo cleaners and the brush but they are too long to fit in my travel pouch without kinking them so don't get much use.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Marc Romero said:


> I read somewhere once before pipe cleaners came about pipe smokers used bird feathers to clean their pipes.


Yuck. I would hate to inhale bird flu.


----------

